# NEW TEGU!!



## eddiezahra (Dec 19, 2007)

ok as soon as it settles in i'll take some pics, but i ended up getting a Red tegu from Port Credit Pets (drew) they were great, the tegu looks great and the red on it is intense! i'm so happy and pleased. thanks to everyone especially nat for answering my questions and helping with the search!


----------



## nat (Dec 20, 2007)

No Prob! 8) Anything to get more Tegu Owners in Canada! 

How big is your little (or maybe not so little?) red?


----------



## KoreanDeathKid (Dec 20, 2007)

sweeeeettttttttttt......another tegu owner in Canada, awesome, can't wait to see some pics


----------



## VARNYARD (Dec 20, 2007)

You bet ya, you are growing in numbers. Now where has DaremoAlpha been?


----------



## Mike (Dec 20, 2007)

Congrats, I hope you enjoy it.


----------



## eddiezahra (Dec 20, 2007)

he or she... was told it will most likely be a male because of color.. is 24" tip to tip and 10.5" snout to vent. (he was walking on the second measurement lol. had him only 20 hrs before he got himself stuck behind my JUST FINISHED basement wall. cut a hole in it (dad was pist) and rescued him.. the lil bugger *named Ferrari* was trying to climb on me during the rescue lol but couldn't cuz he was stuck it was funny and scary. glad to get him back... crazy first day.. also i brought him to work with me (vet clinic) and took a fecal sample and discovered some sort of worm.. we are looking for the scienfic name for the reptile version but it looks like whip or hook worm. so he's getting some meds lol already costing me money!! anyways ill get some pics up tomo after i repair the wall hopefully! 

ps: love him already and he's already really calm... oh and he ate some banana, roaches, and licked an egg just before the escape.


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Dec 20, 2007)

Wow sounds like he had a aventure!Good luck with him and POST PICTURES


----------



## nat (Dec 20, 2007)

good on you for getting him tested for worms! 

and its awesome is seems so settled in already! Doesn't sound like you are having probs at getting him to eat his fruit


----------



## playlboi (Dec 20, 2007)

congrats on the new tegu. sounds like he is going to be a handful!


----------



## eddiezahra (Dec 20, 2007)

pics anyone??
<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://i31.photobucket.com/albums/c356/eddiezahra/ferrarineibour.jpg">http://i31.photobucket.com/albums/c356/ ... eibour.jpg</a><!-- m -->
<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://i31.photobucket.com/albums/c356/eddiezahra/ferrari4.jpg">http://i31.photobucket.com/albums/c356/ ... rrari4.jpg</a><!-- m -->
<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://i31.photobucket.com/albums/c356/eddiezahra/ferrari.jpg">http://i31.photobucket.com/albums/c356/ ... errari.jpg</a><!-- m -->
<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://i31.photobucket.com/albums/c356/eddiezahra/ferrari2.jpg">http://i31.photobucket.com/albums/c356/ ... rrari2.jpg</a><!-- m -->
<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://i31.photobucket.com/albums/c356/eddiezahra/ferrari3.jpg">http://i31.photobucket.com/albums/c356/ ... rrari3.jpg</a><!-- m -->

ok the spider is his neighbour who lives between the glass and the wall and the lights of my cage were moved to get a good pic of him.


----------



## Swtbrat (Dec 21, 2007)

Great first adventure story. :wink: 

He looks great!

Good Luck with him.

Brat!


----------



## DaveDragon (Dec 21, 2007)

Very nice!!! Post some bigger pictures!


----------



## eddiezahra (Dec 21, 2007)

lol sorry. they were GIGANTIC then when i resized they became small. 

Nat: he's on Fenbendezole @ 0.15ml/day for 5 days


----------



## VARNYARD (Dec 21, 2007)

Awesome, how old is he?


----------



## eddiezahra (Dec 21, 2007)

not sure... wasnt told.. anyone got a guess?


----------



## eddiezahra (Dec 22, 2007)

just an update... he loves everything i put in his tank lol. mice (injected with fenbendezole) superworms, roaches, banana, grapes, and mango


----------



## DZLife (Dec 22, 2007)

aww cute Tegu!!


----------



## DZLife (Dec 22, 2007)

congrats!


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Dec 22, 2007)

Sounds like you are having fun with him!Congrats on him


----------



## Mike (Dec 23, 2007)

It's great that he takes fruit. It will lead to a happier, healthier life.


----------



## KoreanDeathKid (Dec 24, 2007)

congrats on your new tegu, but isn't he hibernating? mine is kinda hibernating now, but he's still basking and stuff, but he's not eating, kinda stuck


----------



## eddiezahra (Dec 27, 2007)

question: what are some fruits ur tegu likes cuz mine only eats grapes, honeydew when the grapes are done and bananas(twice, i kno bananas are not a staple) any help. oh i also bought Nature's variety raw food chicken and turkey formula. any pros/cons on it? thanks


----------



## DaveDragon (Dec 28, 2007)

Ours like Strawberries and Blueberries. They'll eat most soft fruits.

Grapes aren't a great staple because they're mostly water, not much nutrition. Ours like them too.


----------



## KoreanDeathKid (Dec 28, 2007)

anything soft, here's my list: strawberries, melons, mango, banana, kiwi, grapes, and blueberries
mine eats fruits every second day of the week


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Dec 28, 2007)

<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.greenigsociety.org/foodchart.htm">http://www.greenigsociety.org/foodchart.htm</a><!-- m --> Try this link..yeah its for iguanas but it will work for any type of veggie/fruit eating reptiles..

good luck


----------



## Mike (Dec 28, 2007)

Mine go crazy over blueberries. They will also eat cantaloupe, honeydew, strawberry, and grape.


----------



## eddiezahra (Dec 28, 2007)

thanks for the quick replys, i used that green ig. chart for my iggy and used it for my tegu last week lol


----------



## eddiezahra (Dec 30, 2007)

question; whats the first year growth rate for a red tegu?


----------



## KoreanDeathKid (Dec 30, 2007)

it really depends on how much you feed it, if it hibernates or not, it really just depends on the tegu it self, i've seen 5 month old tegu that was well over 3 feet, and Strigg's 17 month old black and white tegu that was 4 feet, the youngest and the largest red tegu i've seen was a 4 feet 2 year old, so i would say around 5-10 growth per year is normal


----------



## eddiezahra (Dec 30, 2007)

sohow do i tell if my guy is hibernating. cuz he sleeps alot but he eats and moves around still especially when im in the room lol


----------



## VARNYARD (Dec 30, 2007)

If he goes into hibernation he will not come out much at all, if not at all. Most of mine never come out until spring.


----------



## eddiezahra (Dec 31, 2007)

thanks for the reassurance sir. i didn't want to say whether he was or wasn't and be wrong and look like a fool amongst the experts. this is my first tegu so my experience with them is nill. i've had him for such a short period of time and i already want to buy another one


----------



## nat (Dec 31, 2007)

and it has begun ....


----------



## eddiezahra (Jan 1, 2008)

lol nat its all your fault i tell u but thanks!


----------



## nat (Jan 1, 2008)

its not only a disease, its a contagious disease. Careful not to expose your friends to it unless you think they can handle it 8)


----------



## DaveDragon (Jan 1, 2008)

nat said:


> its not only a disease, its a contagious disease. Careful not to expose your friends to it unless you think they can handle it 8)


I don't know anybody (personally) that could handle buying a Tegu. Most people think we're weird. We now have 6 tanks in our living room!!


----------



## nat (Jan 1, 2008)

I agree, I only know one guy that I would trust to have the means atm and the commitment needed to provide a tegu with what it needs. Of course, most people don't have the space and means until AFTER they get the tegu bug... and than they MAKE the space and means  ha ha
I have a 6 foot pen where my computer used to be. ha ha. My craft / office room is now a reptile room where some of my craft supplies are allowed to reside (unless of course another reptile comes in) ha ha. Oh and my husbands exercise room (where I swore up and down would be reptile free) now has a wall of hibernating reptiles in one corner.


----------



## eddiezahra (Jan 1, 2008)

i wish i could dedicate my roommates (<--parents *for anyone who's seen grandmas boy*) basement to reptiles lol


----------



## COWHER (Jan 17, 2008)

I dont Know how the frigg I missed this post but congrats thats a good lookin tegu :fiwo :dan :fiwo


----------

